# HWA Blacklist



## wolftou (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello everytime, I'm in search for instruction how to create a blacklist file for HWA (CM9/LiquidICS). I want to disable HWA for certain apps. I have tried HWA Settings from SDA but it does not seems to work. Maybe I have to blacklist some system apps plus the apps I want to be blacklisted. I'm not sure so I need your help.

Thank you for your time.


----------

